# Do you know anybody who makes sheaths?



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I need a sheath for my knife. I have one, but it's a Kydex sheath and that just ain't gonna do for sneaking through the brush on the bow hunt. It rattles. So what I need is a leather sheath. If you know anyone who does leatherwork and might be interested in making a sheath, let me know.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

[email protected]

give that guy a message he is in emmet idaho and doesnt make a leather sheath its of some other material but it is very quiet and it attaches to your leg where ever you like. i like that design because when hunting espeically coyote but any kind i like to sit and watch and having a knife on my belt makes it hard to sit good and they can weight my pants down.

http://www.timberbutteoutdoors.com

there is is website as well. send him a message and hell help you out if your interested. tell him John Hansen from predator master forums sent you.

also look at the TBO products and scroll down till you see the sheath


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

flyfisher117 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> give that guy a message he is in emmet idaho and doesnt make a leather sheath its of some other material but it is very quiet and it attaches to your leg where ever you like. i like that design because when hunting espeically coyote but any kind i like to sit and watch and having a knife on my belt makes it hard to sit good and they can weight my pants down.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll check that out.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Jubal, why not make your own? Get some leather, sewing needles and artificial sinew from a Tandy store and put it all together. There are lots of info on the web to help you. I just finished my very first one and it turned out pretty good, even if I do say so myself (which I do). A lot of satisfaction in knowing you made it yourself. And it's easy.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> Hey Jubal, why not make your own? Get some leather, sewing needles and artificial sinew from a Tandy store and put it all together. There are lots of info on the web to help you. I just finished my very first one and it turned out pretty good, even if I do say so myself (which I do). A lot of satisfaction in knowing you made it yourself. And it's easy.


I'm thinking of doing just that.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Africase makes EXCELLENT leather accessories like sheaths and cartridge holders. But they are a bit expensive. I've been looking at a 10 round cartridge holder that is $100! But is is quite nice.

Depending on your needs / budget, they make excellent products


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Beck's leather has a ton of kits for VERY reasonable prices. Take your knife in and find one that is the right size. Beck's is located in West Jordan on Redwood Road, next to the Dairy Queen at about 7900 south. There may be other locations too - I don't know. I've bought several kits from them - include the leather already cut and punched, sewing needles and thread too. Kits range in price from around $5 to $25, depending on what all you need.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Beck's leather has a ton of kits for VERY reasonable prices. Take your knife in and find one that is the right size. Beck's is located in West Jordan on Redwood Road, next to the Dairy Queen at about 7900 south. There may be other locations too - I don't know. I've bought several kits from them - include the leather already cut and punched, sewing needles and thread too. Kits range in price from around $5 to $25, depending on what all you need.


That's pretty close to me too. Making my own is sounding better and better.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You Go Jubal! Send pics when you are done!


----------

